# My sweet girls



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Just a few pics i took earlier today while i was lazin on the sofa beside them watchin a film. 
They are so close i love it!

Hi everyone!









Think i will join you Daisy, i gettin tired too.









I rest here a minute first









Sweet dreams.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Terri, beautiful pics! I LOVE that first pic of them, I think it's my favorite I have seen of them both together. Love the last pic of them sleeping too. So sweet!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

what brilliant pictures, how gorgeous are your girls, i love them,


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ah terri just look at them sweeties


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

gorgeous pics  what colour is darla ? i always thought she was blue but now i have seen these pics i can see chocolate lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

foggy said:


> Oh Terri, beautiful pics! I LOVE that first pic of them, I think it's my favorite I have seen of them both together. Love the last pic of them sleeping too. So sweet!


Thanks Paula, i like thqt first one too, was just lucky to get it quick enough lol x


lorri said:


> what brilliant pictures, how gorgeous are your girls, i love them,


Thanks Lorri. x


amandagalway said:


> ah terri just look at them sweeties


Thanks Amanda, they are sweet girls together. x



sugarbaby said:


> gorgeous pics  what colour is darla ? i always thought she was blue but now i have seen these pics i can see chocolate lol


Thanks, she is mainly still a blue tri, but have noticed recently her coat is getting darker and some fawn patches have come in at places. 
I notice them in the daylight more, they are quite light bits here and there. x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

they look so cute together


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, Terri.. they look like little angels! I adore that first shot of them.. I can hardly wait till mighty little Dillon arrives to see what the girlies are gonna think..lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

tulula's mum said:


> they look so cute together


Thanks. x



chideb said:


> Aww, Terri.. they look like little angels! I adore that first shot of them.. I can hardly wait till mighty little Dillon arrives to see what the girlies are gonna think..lol


Thanks Deb, LOL yes i cant wait to see what they make of Dillon boy.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

they are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Leah. xx


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

You better frame that first one!!! That is such a great picture. Beautiful babies.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Traci.
I think i just might frame that first pic, was such a lucky shot. lol x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww they are so sweet x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Rache. xx


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

So very beautiful and loved the pics. Daisy looks like she was going to sleep in the first pic


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

They are lovely girls :love7:
Definitely frame that first pic!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhh what lovely pics Terri, you certainly scored when you got them both, Daisy is such a wee sweetie and Darla too! Love the last pic they look so relaxed together!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> So very beautiful and loved the pics. Daisy looks like she was going to sleep in the first pic


Thanks, yeah i think she was getting tired at that point, it's hard work being cute! lol x


Jerry'sMom said:


> They are lovely girls :love7:
> Definitely frame that first pic!


Thanks Therese, i will. x


rocky scotland said:


> Ohhhh what lovely pics Terri, you certainly scored when you got them both, Daisy is such a wee sweetie and Darla too! Love the last pic they look so relaxed together!


Thanks Lynda, i feel i scored big with these 2 you are right.
I love them to bits!
They are so good together too. xx


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Awww...were they always this close? Give me some hope for Reuben and Pearl!!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Great pics. They look so cute snuggled up together!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah pretty much from day one, i brought them home together though, and Daisy helped make Darla feel secure and kinda mothered her.
Am sure your wee ones will be the same in no time. x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> Great pics. They look so cute snuggled up together!


Thanks. x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh yes, frame that first one! They are so adorable together.


----------



## Sassafrass (May 4, 2010)

The have the same face I love how close they are! Everyone says not to get two females because females never get along. I guess that is a myth!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Sassafrass said:


> The have the same face I love how close they are! Everyone says not to get two females because females never get along. I guess that is a myth!


Thanks, yeah well i defo see that as a myth. 
x


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Awww, thanks for the heads up Terri. They are so cute together and that first pic is beyond adorable and absolutely perfect! Such a lovely pair they make.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful captures of the girls. The first is my favorite.


----------

